# Amazon Price Tracker



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds good, Betsy.  This will help all of us, especially the newbies.  

Can you tell us how Amazon's price tracker works?  I know you've used it, but I haven't seen it in my ramblings through the site.

Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie, I split out your post to Bargain Books 'cause I realized I never answered it!

I use a 3rd party extension (application) for Mozilla Firefox. I learned of it from member BrianA who posted this site:
http://pricedrop.stuffstuff.org/

It's an extension (application) that works with the Firefox Browser. When installed, when you browse Amazon, if you pause at an item, after a few seconds a "Track This Item" bar appears:









You click on the bar, and usually, it will say, Item will be tracked." Occasionally, it will say "This Item Can Not be Tracked" which is frustrating. I usually use the Universal Wish List Button to add the item at that point.

Then, if the price goes down, you get a little popup at the bottom of your screen, I've gotten notices a couple of times.









Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, that helps.  Thanks.  There are a couple of books I'd like to track.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Yes, that helps. Thanks. There are a couple of books I'd like to track.


You'll find that it can only track about 50% of the books you click it for. There is something in the way Amazon puts the page together that the software cannot pick it up. I emailed the programmers about it, and they do not have a workaround yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> You'll find that it can only track about 50% of the books you click it for. There is something in the way Amazon puts the page together that the software cannot pick it up. I emailed the programmers about it, and they do not have a workaround yet.


Hopefully they'll be able to fix it. I went to the first book I wanted to track ($14.92) and it didn't work. I'll just wait for the paperback to come out in April and I'll check back then.

If it at least works 50% of the time, it will still be helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The books I'm picking, I seem to get most of them, I'll have to start tracking, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## LibraryGirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Do you know or a price tracker that's compatible with Internet Explorer? Looks like the one mentioned only works with Firefox.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LibraryGirl said:


> Do you know or a price tracker that's compatible with Internet Explorer? Looks like the one mentioned only works with Firefox.


I don't think IE even has plug-ins. This is why most people go with Firefox.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I don't think IE even has plug-ins. This is why most people go with Firefox.


I think I heard that IE7 has some but I don't know for sure. . . I use Firefox almost exclusively. It works as well or better. . .and I can change it's look if I change my mood. 

Ann


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

This price tracker is soo cool. Luckily my son told me about Firefox a couple of weeks ago and had me install it. So I set mine up and am adding books to track. So far only came across one it wouldn't track. Thanks for the heads up on this.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Harvey --

You need to create a price tracker for Kindleboards!  Most probably don't realize that the creator of the tracker gets the amazon commission for anything bought thru them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

koland said:


> Harvey --
> 
> You need to create a price tracker for Kindleboards! Most probably don't realize that the creator of the tracker gets the amazon commission for anything bought thru them.


Thanks for the heads up. Is that true even if I access Amazon through Kindleboards first? I'm glad I only tracked one item. I'll wait until we know more.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It tends to be more, where you were last. Somewhat complicated. Since most people use the tracker to then access Amazon, they get credit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

koland said:


> Harvey --
> 
> You need to create a price tracker for Kindleboards! Most probably don't realize that the creator of the tracker gets the amazon commission for anything bought thru them.


Harvey's always working on new things for us and this is one of the toys on his workshop table. . . .He'll let us know when it's ready for Prime Time!

Ann


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our minds are thinking alike!

Yes, I'm working on a price tracker for KindleBoards members. I think it'd be a great feature here. 

And, Koland is right, when you use the Price Tracker plug-in mentioned above, the creator of that service gets credit for any purchases made.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Our minds are thinking alike!
> 
> Yes, I'm working on a price tracker for KindleBoards members. I think it'd be a great feature here.


Absolutely great. Thanks so much. I'll be patient.



> And, Koland is right, when you use the Price Tracker plug-in mentioned above, the creator of that service gets credit for any purchases made.


Now that I think about it, the one book I tried to track didn't work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use the price tracker to get the notification, but I then do a search through one of the Kindleboards links to get it.

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## E.R.Burroughs (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all,

I use this site for price tracking. The Price check tool is very easy to use for me.

http://notripe.com

I could check price of all items those I want to buy.


----------

